# How to....New radio install in Nisssan Sentra 2001



## dannyypk (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to replace the car radio on my Nissan Sentra. I don't know which brand I should go for. I find in Circuit city and Best buy web site, most of their radio is not suitable for my 01 sentra. 

Also, is there any web site which can teach me how to install the radio by myself? I want to buy one from web and install by meself. I never try that b4. but hopefully someone will provide me soem instruction with pic and details.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

how much do you want to spend?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61554&page=1


----------



## dannyypk (Nov 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> how much do you want to spend?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61554&page=1


about $100-140


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

eek

um, maybe a used alpine or clarion.....


----------

